# Best TV under £350 [UK]



## El_Mayo (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm looking the Panasonic TX42A400B atm


I'm not bothered about it being this year's model or last, or slimness or smart functionality, especially if the trade off is picture quality. If it's smart with good picture quality I'm interested, but presumably that'd push the price above £350


----------



## RCoon (Aug 4, 2014)

Oddly enough, I wandered into my local Sainsburys and they had some sweet deals on Samsung Big Ass(tm) TVs. I usually order from tech sites and Amazon, but you'd be surprised what offers your local supermarket has to offer on some decent Samsung/Sony TVs.

EDIT: Correct me if I'm wrong @Mussels, but he can be of great help. He knows things about TVs.


----------



## El_Mayo (Aug 4, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Oddly enough, I wandered into my local Sainsburys and they had some sweet deals on Samsung Big Ass(tm) TVs. I usually order from tech sites and Amazon, but you'd be surprised what offers your local supermarket has to offer on some decent Samsung/Sony TVs.


 
aye that's true, every TV I find on Amazon I check for it on Tesco as well, especially with their Clubcard Boost thing on atm, so I'll be looking to buy in Tesco (same price as Amazon although a much smaller selection)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 4, 2014)

John lewis will price match and give longer warranties


----------



## Red_Machine (Aug 4, 2014)

Even if you pay a little more, I'd still rather buy big electronics from John Lewis if I had the cash.  Their five year warranty is unmatched.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 4, 2014)

This Toshiba is decent, lovely clear and vivid picture, my oldest daughter has one, 40 inches, LED, 100hz and 3D with loads of connections/multimedia features and well within budget although just a 2 year basic warranty but if her TV's ever go bad she claims off her household contents insurance and gets a replacement!........

http://www.pixmania.co.uk/led-tv/toshiba-40l7331dg-led-3d-smart-tv/22155197-a.html

@ 319 quid.


----------



## El_Mayo (Aug 4, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> John lewis will price match and give longer warranties


 
I was in there just yesterday! I would have bought something in there if I knew they price matched


----------



## El_Mayo (Aug 6, 2014)

The only TV within my budget on John Lewis has terrible reviews online!
http://www.johnlewis.com/samsung-ue...v-40-with-freeview-hd/p1461311?navAction=jump


----------



## RCoon (Aug 6, 2014)

El_Mayo said:


> The only TV within my budget on John Lewis has terrible reviews online!
> http://www.johnlewis.com/samsung-ue...v-40-with-freeview-hd/p1461311?navAction=jump



I tend to avoid these TV's with more than a 60Hz refresh rate. It's all smoke and mirrors and make the actual video quality slightly crap. Interpolation is bad! Contrary to the write up, it is NOT good for gaming at all!


----------



## El_Mayo (Aug 6, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I tend to avoid these TV's with more than a 60Hz refresh rate. It's all smoke and mirrors and make the actual video quality slightly crap. Interpolation is bad! Contrary to the write up, it is NOT good for gaming at all!


 
I don't have a PS4 or Xbox one so I'm never getting 60 frames anyway, and everything I watch is on Netflix/Amazon prime so I'm not looking for a high refresh rate anyway, but now you've said that I'll *try *to actively avoid them. And you can't reduce the refresh rate with the remote?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 6, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I tend to avoid these TV's with more than a 60Hz refresh rate. It's all smoke and mirrors and make the actual video quality slightly crap. Interpolation is bad! Contrary to the write up, it is NOT good for gaming at all!


 Generally 100hz will give you smoother frames for games such as FPS over 50hz, Interpolation can be an issue though unless it is a good quality unit, my rule of thumb is generally a good quality 50hz would probably be better than a poor quality 100hz.


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't know much about TVs, but the price is good and reviews are good too.

Digihome 42" Full HD Smart - £279.99









http://www.ebuyer.com/611944-digihome-42-full-hd-smart-snb-eled-freeview-hd-tv-lcf421080snbsm


----------



## El_Mayo (Aug 8, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> I don't know much about TVs, but the price is good and reviews are good too.
> 
> Digihome 42" Full HD Smart - £279.99
> 
> ...


 
That's a really good price but it's not one I'll be able to see in person before I buy. Depends on ebuyer's return policy, i.e. can I return it if I just don't like the picture quality, and warranty.

i shall inquire


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 8, 2014)

El_Mayo said:


> That's a really good price but it's not one I'll be able to see in person before I buy. Depends on ebuyer's return policy, i.e. can I return it if I just don't like the picture quality, and warranty.



I've returned many things with Ebuyer. It's very straight forward. They handle the RMA system in house. Just submit a ticket online, if its faulty they send a courier van to pick it up and do the swap for free, as long as its within warranty. I've done this a year or two later when a fault developed.

For regular returns (if the item isn't faulty). Then they adhere to your standard 30 day return policy as would any physical shop (distance selling regulation, trading standard requirements). But you may have to pay for return shipping for a simple change of mind as it isn't their fault.









http://www.ebuyer.com/help/returns#returnspolicy
http://www.ebuyer.com/help/returns#returnsfaq


----------



## El_Mayo (Aug 8, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> I've returned many things with Ebuyer. It's very straight forward. They handle the RMA system in house. Just submit a ticket online, if its faulty they send a courier van to pick it up and do the swap as long as its within warranty. I've done this a year or two later when a fault developed.
> 
> For regular returns (if the item isn't faulty). Then they adhere to your standard 30 day return policy as would any physical shop (distance selling regulation, trading standard requirements).
> 
> ...


 
I know they're very good with faulty stuff but in the returns policy it says "The item* must not be used* and must be 'as new' when returned to us. Once you've informed us that you wish to return goods under the DSR, you have 28 calendar days to do so, at *your own expense*." just seems like a bit of a risk to take on a TV I haven't had a demo of


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 8, 2014)

El_Mayo said:


> I know they're very good with faulty stuff but in the returns policy it says "The item* must not be used* and must be 'as new' when returned to us. Once you've informed us that you wish to return goods under the DSR, you have 28 calendar days to do so, at *your own expense*." just seems like a bit of a risk to take on a TV I haven't had a demo of



This is standard text, go on Amazon or PCWorld, Argos etc and they will all say similar "not used" or "as new". The reality is trading standard says you can return an item if you're not happy with it for a refund within about  a month. Shops have little to no power to reject it. I know because I run an online store myself.

They expect you to open it and try it and that isn't a problem. They are trying to stop abusers whom don't return the accessories or return it without the original box etc.

But yes, it will be your own expense to return if it isn't faulty.  Saying that do you have a car or van to drive the item home in person?


----------



## El_Mayo (Aug 8, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> This is standard text, go on Amazon or PCWorld, Argos etc and they will all say similar "not used" or "as new". The reality is trading standard says you can return an item if you're not happy with it for a refund within about  a month. Shops have little to no power to reject it. I know because I run an online store myself.
> 
> They expect you to open it and try it and that isn't a problem. They are trying to stop abusers whom don't return the accessories or return it without the original box etc.
> 
> But yes, it will be your own expense to return if it isn't faulty.  Saying that do you have a car or van to drive the item home in person?


 
I'd be able to if I buy from a local PC World or Tesco, but eBuyer's probably not based in Bristol haha. I wouldn't mind buying blind as much if it were a store I can drive it to locally, return it and pick out a new one


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 8, 2014)

At the end of the day, have faith in the reviews, if feedback is really strong the likelyhood is you won't be dissapointed, I have ordered a couple of TV's online based purely on reviews and maybe I have been lucky as I have been delighted with the products.

I returned a mobile phone once to E Buyer under DSR's and had opened the box and plastic bag, albeit carefully but I didnt try to hide the fact and they took it back and gave me a full refund, although of course I can't speak for everyones experiences.


----------



## El_Mayo (Aug 8, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> At the end of the day, have faith in the reviews, if feedback is really strong the likelyhood is you won't be dissapointed, I have ordered a couple of TV's online based purely on reviews and maybe I have been lucky as I have been delighted with the products.
> 
> I returned a mobile phone once to E Buyer under DSR's and had opened the box and plastic bag, albeit carefully but I didnt try to hide the fact and they took it back and gave me a full refund, although of course I can't speak for everyones experiences.


 
I agree Tatty_One, it's not even a matter of price, I could buy a phone or even laptop off user reviews, but it's light and cheap to ship back if I don't like it. This TV is gonna be like 20kg and massive, expensive to ship back


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 8, 2014)

El_Mayo said:


> I agree Tatty_One, it's not even a matter of price, I could buy a phone or even laptop off user reviews, but it's light and cheap to ship back if I don't like it. This TV is gonna be like 20kg and massive, expensive to ship back


 I understand, but hey.... life is full of risks!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 8, 2014)

Here is a good buy order online of for click and collect at a store......
http://www.apollo2000.co.uk/showproduct/SAM-UE40H5000AKX/H5000 40 Full HD LED Backlit TV with 100Hz and Freeview HD.html

Their store locator will show you where your nearest is should you need to return.....

http://www.apollo2000.co.uk/storefinder

Closest store Worcester, an hours drive.


----------

